# Best spinning reel for sharks



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I want to do some shark fishing from shore. Whats best fin nor 9500 or penn 9500. I heard they discontinued the penn 950 But I still see them being sold brand new in stores. Is their alot needed for the setup for catching sharks


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

9500ss was the one discontinued, the 950 reels are better than the old ones.


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

I own both and obviously there a good and bad points to both of them. The Penn is a very smooth and well put together reel but for big sharks i would prefer the fin nor. The fin nor has massive amounts of line capacity and a drag that cant be matched. Are you planning on casting or kayaking out your baits?


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

What are those reels that airnuts uses? He seems to do fine shark fishing. I think those are some kinda shimano reels.


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

pierjunky said:


> I own both and obviously there a good and bad points to both of them. The Penn is a very smooth and well put together reel but for big sharks i would prefer the fin nor. The fin nor has massive amounts of line capacity and a drag that cant be matched. Are you planning on casting or kayaking out your baits?


I was gonna cast. What do you mean by kayaking out my bait. Im trying to learn how to do this the right way because last year I lost alot of sharks. I didnt have the right setup.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

patrck17 said:


> What are those reels that airnuts uses? He seems to do fine shark fishing. I think those are some kinda shimano reels.


Stradic 8000s if I am not mistaken. I have one on a similar setup as he has and I use it on big jacks, cobia and kings.

It holds plenty of #50 PP but if you want even more line, get a Spheros 12000.


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

I was talking about using a kayak to get your baits out instead of casting. I was just trying to think of the type of rod you might need.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

landed many of sharks in the surf at nsb and playlinda on my trusty shimano 6500 bait runners


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*If Money is not an issue*

Nothing beats the Saltiga Z putting out over 60lbs. of Drag.

Coming in a close 2nd would be spheros 12000/14000 at 45lbs. of drag

Penn's and the baitrunners are only pushing to about 25lbs. of drag
adding power pro with a shark on the end of the line- something is going to break or wear pre maturely.


----------

